# What is the most annoying, revolting, ridiculous, or insulting...



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

statement or idea has your family or friends conveyed to you about your dog?

I will start. 

My oldest brother, the one that has no use for "an attack dog" once said he worried about finding me, I guess killed and eaten by my dogs. 

If it was not so ridiculous, it would probably be annoying, revolting, or insulting. 

And even a funnier thing, is that he would NEVER say something like that to my other older brother whose dachsund beagle mix has bitten his kid bad twice, once marking his face up pretty good.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

When my Golden Retriever (heart dog) Ginger was 12 years old and sick, my friend's brother came over one day and he said I should put her to sleep and get a young dog.


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

After my 13.5 year old German Shepherd Asja died, my next door neighbor commented that she was old and senile anyway. That was it, nothing like sorry your dog died, or anything nice. And she was never senile.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Not family or friend, but I was walking my Greyhound in Loose park, KC, almost 20 years ago...this old guy just started chewing my *ss bout needing to feed my dog. She was almost CHUNKY for a Greyhound..seriously. Said "you should feed that dog once in a while". He was serious and nasty too...


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

I can't say I ever have had anyone make weird/rude, etc comments...yet. Knock on wood.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

> When my Golden Retriever (heart dog) Ginger was 12 years old and sick, my friend's brother came over one day and he said I should put her to sleep and get a young dog.





> After my 13.5 year old German Shepherd Asja died, my next door neighbor commented that she was old and senile anyway. That was it, nothing like sorry your dog died, or anything nice. And she was never senile.


Some people have ice water running through their veins instead of blood.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

My SIL fancies herself a dog whisperer. She wants to meet every dog she sees, but she doesn't watch the dog's body language to know if the dog is uncomfortable with her. When she visited us last, Niko barked at her and was afraid of her for some reason, probably because any time he worked up the nerve to try and sniff her, she would whirl around and try to put her hands on his face. She even followed him around the house trying to pet him. So when he finally growled at her as he was trying to get away from her, she had the brilliant idea to growl back at him, and then laugh. (I am aware that we should never have let it go on as long as it did, and should have stepped in well before Niko growled)

A few months later, I was talking about working with Niko on socializing him, and something specific that had happened that day. My SIL said, "But Niko would never bite anyone, he's just a big baby." I'm thinking to myself, you think you know my dog so well after meeting him twice for a total of about three hours, and you make this kind of assumption which is so incredibly dangerous! I'd love to think that Niko would never bite anyone, but as a responsible pet owner I can never let my guard down and I must handle every situation armed with the knowledge that Niko does indeed own a set of teeth and knows how to use them.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

When my mother-in-law questioned us about our dogs and then said we'd have to get rid of them when we have children. I promptly told her were not having children!


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Just this weekend my SiL accused Abbie of being a mortal danger to the SiL's infant. Apparently my 4.5mos old puppy was going to jump up and eat her child right out of her arms as a whole room full of adults watched on horrified.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

I had someone tell me just the other day that since my dogs have tried venison before that they have "gotten the taste" and will now be more aggressive toward deer..  Maybe i'm wrong but I tried to politely reason against it (I mean how can the dog know that the canned venison = furry deer out in the park?) Heck, the dogs eat beef and when I brought Odin out to the barn with me he didn't go all Cujo when he saw the cows out in the pasture..

The other thing I used to get all the time and seem to be getting now again that I have Bianka, are people who feel the need to comment and critique on the weights of my dogs. Odin has finally filled out but as a puppy people always asked "Is he a rescue? He's awfully skinny.." and "Have you tried feeding him more?" and this weekend a woman came up to me while I was out with Bianka and asked the same thing and then tried to recommend a food that would "fatten her up".. but then admitted her vet tells her that her pets are too overweight. I'm sorry, I prefer athletic dogs, not walking foot stools..


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I was surprised when my niece- someone who's really intelligent and well educated- said that if I fed my dog raw meat he would become aggressive. I was surprised she would believe something like that


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Outsiders make comments and assumptions all the time, I don't really care about those, but just this weekend my parents were over and asked "we can leave our shoes here, right? he's not going to do anything to them?" what kind of show do they think we're running here???


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

I get the "he's way too skinny" comment a lot. I come back with with "babies are so low fat though....". Fact is Banjo is a skosh overweight, he tends to plump a bit as summer gets rolling and it takes me awhile to get his portions adjusted.

As for insulting, the "does he bite?" question is floated often. Yes he bites, he is a dog. If a creature has a mouth it *can* bite....right? Will MY dog bite YOU? Very, very unlikely. I wish people would ask "Will he bite me?", then I could answer a big negatory.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

When our male boxer got loose and was hit in the road, we were all numb and devastated. He drove me nuts with the things he did and was my husband's dog but he was a very nice dog and he "talked" to me all the time. A family friend called to ask how everyone, but me, was doing and said "well you didn't like him anyways"


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

When folks state that because my dog is over sized and long haired, he is below standard.


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

brembo said:


> As for insulting, the "does he bite?" question is floated often. Yes he bites, he is a dog. If a creature has a mouth it *can* bite....right? Will MY dog bite YOU? Very, very unlikely. I wish people would ask "Will he bite me?", then I could answer a big negatory.


I've gotten this a couple times too about my 5 month old. People walk towards him with nervous body language and ask "does he bite"? I tell them if you're nervous about that, then don't come pet him. Then I explain that he is capable of biting and this sort of energy is telling him to be weary of you - so relax, take a breath and we'll come over to you. 

What I don't get is if they are worried about getting bit, then why do they feel they have to come over to meet my dog who they think might bite them? :crazy:


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

BestK9GSD said:


> What I don't get is if they are worried about getting bit, then why do they feel they have to come over to meet my dog who they think might bite them? :crazy:


Because they are beautiful animals and humans have a genetic predisposition to gravitate towards dogs.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

When we were visiting -my uncle looked at the dog and said "dogs belong on the farm"--according to my cousin the family farm was sold because my uncle didn't belong on the farm-or we would gladly have gone there- He also told me that my dog needed exercise after I had been swimming her for an hour I told him I didn't need his training advise- not quite like that-


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

This weekend, it was so hot, I bought Wolfie an ice cream cone at the ice cream place we pass on our daily walk. My MIL in her infinite wisdom said that I would never be able to walk that way again because now Wolfie will expect an ice cream and won't walk past the place. LOL


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Many years ago, my 9 year old Uzi tore his ACL and needed surgery. I did actually think about it for a few days. Thousands of dollars and a possibly tough recovery period on a 9 yr old? I had someone at work say it would be stupid to spend that kind of money on a dog. I became so angry! Would she say that of her child? At least it brought some clarity to me about what I should do. He had his surgery and recovered nicely.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Lilie said:


> When folks state that because my dog is over sized and long haired, he is below standard.


Wouldn't that make him *above* standard? 
Who likes standard things anyway?


----------



## afriel10 (Apr 1, 2011)

Jax's Mom said:


> Wouldn't that make him *above* standard?
> Who likes standard things anyway?


exactly my dog Rambo is now 26 inches and is only 8 months


----------



## aManicCookie (Apr 23, 2011)

I get the skinny thing a lot, even from the people who live with me. It's annoying. I try to explain they are not supposed to be as big around as they are tall but no one understands :/. I mean SHEESH Gryff is 57 pounds and only 6 months old. That's pretty good.

The most annoying thing I get A LOT..is when people ask if my dog has been in a bunch of fights...Or assume he's a fighting dog. *Breathes...* lol.. Why do they assume that? Because he has a small scar SMALL on his nose from when he was a puppy one of his litter mate's and him were playing and Gryff stuck his head in her mouth and she scratched his nose.

Ugh, dumb people annoy me.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

My MIL told me to get ride of the dogs before the baby came because they were to dangerous.

Ya that didn't go over so well. I told her to get rid of her cats first.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

This thread really makes me slightly glad that I really don't have any immediate family.

Common unknown human comments are just fun to deal with.
"Do they get along?" re: the Weasel and the GSD.
"Does she bite?" I always say yep. (if you ask a stupid question I'll just feed off it)
"Is she a mix?" Yep...she's a wolf/pitt cross
"She's small for a female"....(No, she's above standard) Oh, darn...those steroids aren't working.
"You spayed her? You coulda made money!"... Jeez, usually I don't even respond to that one...but occasionally will suggest a site tour of a high kill shelter. Or find one with the big sign on the outside that warns people that they do donate surrendered dogs to labs.
That's about all I can think of for now.


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

1. Are you sure that's a real German Shepherd, cause I've never seen one like that?? (the LC)

2. My mother trying to argue with me that GSD's are outside dogs and I should put Kaiya outside in a dog house!! When I asked her what makes a dog an inside dog, their size?? She refused to acknowledge that as her basis for distinction, but could not give me an answer. I quickly informed her that Kaiya was completely housebroken in 2 weeks and could be trusted alone in the house at 5 months. My 2 little dogs who are 8 and 3 STILL have accidents in the house!


----------



## Rosa (Sep 18, 2010)

One of my brothers callin Hachi my wgsd the ugliest thing he has ever seen


----------



## Kevin W (May 3, 2011)

Well I don't have a GSD yet, but mentioning it to my mom. Her comment goes something like "he will eat Ellie (my daughter)". Or some negative comment about getting a GSD or any type of dog like "expensive vet bills". Me and my fiance in our heads say "ok good then you don't have to come over". 

She has this attitude about GSD that they are all nasty and aggressive. She has a friend that owned one about 35 years ago and the dog played with bricks and always growled at her.


----------



## 1der_girl (Aug 16, 2006)

Most rediculous thing EVER;
My ex and I were walking my last GSD, Willow, down the street when he ran into someone from hisgh school. 
Guy: Oh! Is that a shepherd?
My ex: Yup. She's a great dog.
Guy: Yeah- they're awesome untill they get to be 7 years old and their brains get to big for their skulls. Then they go crazy... too bad, though, 'cuz they're really cool dogs.
:rofl:
Glad I didn't go to that high school!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Well, I got another one, my BIL said that if Cujo (my parents' GSD) bit him, he would kill him and every dog in my kennel. 

Funny because his parents have a medium sized, mostly white mongrel that DOES bite. 

He is getting better after watching his daughter sticking her fingers in Cujo's nose. Cujo is awesome with baby girls. Actually, Cujo likes girls of all sizes for the most part. He is not as fond of men.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

> Well, I got another one, my BIL said that if Cujo (my parents' GSD) bit him, he would kill him and every dog in my kennel.


Well, isn't that just a special thought.
Jeez...I don't even know what I'd say to a comment like that.
Other than use a voice recorder and document it...


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

I get sooo many dumb comments about Skylar haha.

One of my friends asked if i ever fed Skylar. She is the perfect weight lol.

I walk Skylar with my mom and the dogs from the boarding kennel, and we were walking with a golden doodle- some lady on the street that knew my mom and knew we didn't own the doodle asked if they got along (they were walking together like they knew each other, no issues AT ALL) no, she's ripping her head off- can't you see???

Then one day i was walking with Skylar, and 4 kids on bikes were biking around us, and some lady said "I can't believe she didn't do anything!!" 

I actually get a good laugh on pretty much every walk, people around here are so dumb haha.


----------



## Rosa (Sep 18, 2010)

selzer said:


> He is not as fond of men.


Not suprising really is it!! Truely horrible statement to make to anyone tho :\


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Is she (Denali) an Albino? Definitely. 

Or the other day at an outdoor mall... someone thought my puppy was cute.
Random person: Can I take a picture of your dog? 
Me: Umm... ok... She probably won't stay still.
Person: Oh she will...
Me: Right -_-
10 minutes and 15 pictures later it was an annoying waste of time for all of us.


----------



## yuricamp (Mar 13, 2011)

fuzzybunny said:


> When my mother-in-law questioned us about our dogs and then said we'd have to get rid of them when we have children. I promptly told her were not having children!



:rofl: I bet the look on her face was priceless!


----------



## aManicCookie (Apr 23, 2011)

1der_girl said:


> Most rediculous thing EVER;
> My ex and I were walking my last GSD, Willow, down the street when he ran into someone from hisgh school.
> Guy: Oh! Is that a shepherd?
> My ex: Yup. She's a great dog.
> ...


A lot of people think that about Dobermans and Pits too!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

The other replies reminded me of another one... I always get either "Oh she is a BIG dog!" or "She's small for a Shepherd, isn't she?" Bianca is 26" which is actually OVER the standard for a female. If someone says this I generally tell them that and they are always really surprised. 



1der_girl said:


> Guy: Yeah- they're awesome untill they get to be 7 years old and their brains get to big for their skulls. Then they go crazy... too bad, though, 'cuz they're really cool dogs.
> :rofl:
> Glad I didn't go to that high school!!


How silly! Don't they know that's Dobermans, not GSDs?


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh I have some! Sadly I am going to pick on my cousin who is staying with us for a few days, I love him he's awesome, but not a dog/puppy person. Last night we were watching the bonfire go down and Glock was laying on the sidewalk when suddenly he gets up and starts barking at something in the back pasture. My dad and I both stop and watch him and pay attention. Glock kind of scoots back toward us and is still paying attention. My cousin says something like, "No you're supposed to go and investigate, protect, you have to earn your keep." I said not when he's 4 months old! He does earn his keep, he keeps me sane. My dad said, "Glock don't you go back there, it's probably coyotes and you stay away from them."  (My dad pretends to not like animals but he kinda fawns over Glock, it's rather amusing.)
Also last night, my cousin was trying to get Glock to sit. He thinks it is his job to make sure everyone knows they are loved and gets kisses. So Mike is going Sit Sit Sit! I'm standing there thinking he is never going to listen to you, partially cuz he ain't no English speaking dog!! Glock comes over to me and sits at my feet, knowing that I will bend over to give him some lovin'. Mike just kind of walks inside...


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

idahospud49 said:


> Also last night, my cousin was trying to get Glock to sit. He thinks it is his job to make sure everyone knows they are loved and gets kisses. So Mike is going Sit Sit Sit! I'm standing there thinking he is never going to listen to you, partially cuz he ain't no English speaking dog!! Glock comes over to me and sits at my feet, knowing that I will bend over to give him some lovin'. Mike just kind of walks inside...


Oh yeah that reminds me, I hate when strangers come up and try to give your dog commands! Bianca will just look at me like, "Is this guy serious?" when people do that. I remember one time I told this older man that Bianca knows German and he starts telling her to "sitz" and "platz" and she was totally ignoring him since she doesn't know him.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I hate that! A friend of DD's comes over and yells Sit in their faces. Another came over and started pushing on Banshee's butt to get her to sit. I finally snarled out "Are you trying to get bit?" when she just wouldn't stop. A guy at the stable would always come right over to Jax almost as soon as we came in and start telling her to sit for no reason at all. Why do people feel the need to try to train our dogs?


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

The worse is just the way people go to extremes with GSD's (or maybe they always do it but I notice when they do that to GSD's):
If he's friendly then he's too friendly. If he's protective or aloof then he's too protective. If he's skinny - he's too skinny. If he's big - he's too big...

Maybe it's just that people always need to express their opinion (even when it isn't asked for)...


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

When I first got Shane I was considering a haltie collar because of his pulling. Was discussing this at a friends party and all this one person heard was that part of it acted somewhat like a muzzle to stop them from pullling, she told me I was "going to ruin my dog and should be ashamed", this from a woman who kept her dogs in the basement so they would not get the house dirty. what an idiot.


----------



## nhaitz (May 29, 2011)

lisgje said:


> When I first got Shane I was considering a haltie collar because of his pulling...


I had to use a prong collar on our Great Dane mix, when I first adopted him from the Humane Society. I only weigh 125 pounds, and he was teaching me to heel. Boy! do you get dirty looks and comments using a prong collar.

The top of my list for annoying has to be the people who interfere with dog training. They are especially obnoxious when they think they know more about dogs... anybody's dog... than you know about your dog.

There are any number of reasons why I might tell the dog to "go to your office" which is their bed/safe place behind the sales counter at the shop. ("Bed" is used for their bed at home to avoid confusion.) I don't remember anymore why I told Sam to go to his office. This woman actually grabbed his collar to prevent him from obeying. When I told her to take her hands off of him, and that he had to do what I said, first time, every time, because sometimes his life depended on it, she promptly started lecturing me on "how to train a dog." 

And what is it about teenage boys, and their delight in getting a big dog to jump up and put their paws on the boy's shoulders. Teaching the Great Dane mix not to jump on people was frustrating enough. I would have these boys come into the shop and encouraged it. When I said "Sam, No, Off" they always cheerfully replied "Oh, I don't mind." Well I DO, so does everybody who weighs less than him!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

When I lost my beautiful Flanna a few years ago, I missed a few days of work to grieve in private, when I returned my close co-workers came up to me and hugged me, this one lady who works here is anti-pet, they are too dirty, she tells me " I don't know why you have to be so sad, it could be a **** of a lot worse, a person could have died!" I told her I wish a person had died instead of Flanna, eveyone burst into laughter, except her, she stormed off.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Sheesh.

I would have replied, "Someone like you perhaps?"


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh yeah! That reminds me of the worst thing someone could say to me about my dog(s):

*"It's just a dog."*




I also got a lot of comments (not TO me, but about her) when I had Bianca on the Halti. Mostly I overhear things like people telling their kids or other person they are with "Don't go near that dog! It will bite you!" or "Stay away! That dog has a muzzle on." If the person is close enough or we are not walking away when I overhear it I usually tell them it's not a muzzle, it's a training collar or sometimes I say "actually she's friendly, do you want to pet her?" (depending on the place/situation where I hear this.) I never understood why so many people think it is a muzzle when half the time I hear this, Bianca has her mouth wide open panting or 'smiling' so obviously it won't prevent her from biting! I started putting cute patterned ribbon on the Halti thinking it would look less scary/muzzle-like but people still think it's a muzzle. Yeah right, a muzzle with pink hearts all over it that allows the dog to bite. 


Yeah, this is totally a muzzle:


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

For me it was my Dad relaying to me that if my liability of a dog ever tried to bite him again for walking in without knocking he would kill her. I told him we'd be sure to lock the doors since he apparently forgot all the manners he taught me

She had never met him, I was in the shower not expecting company, and my kids were in the living room watching a movie- he opens door, and she charges.....I don't understand why he could have possibly been mad since he raise doberman's for over 20 years.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Zoey's Mom...that just sounds like a Dee De Dee on his part. Sheesh.
You just don't walk in unannounced to *anyone's *house; family or not.

Chicagocanine, when Alice was young I used the gentle leader head collar. It was funny; when one evening walking down the street, this very informed and macho young man was explaining to his ladyfriend that the "Shepherd has a muzzle so she can't bite people"


I stopped, had Alice sit and told him..."No...she'll still bite you; that's just a head collar, see her teeth?"
(I don't live in the best of neighborhoods) This guy had machismo down.
The only reason that I stopped was because of the young girl who was seriously impressed with his dog knowledge.
It would have killed me not too.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

LARHAGE said:


> When I lost my beautiful Flanna a few years ago, I missed a few days of work to grieve in private, when I returned my close co-workers came up to me and hugged me, this one lady who works here is anti-pet, they are too dirty, she tells me " I don't know why you have to be so sad, it could be a **** of a lot worse, a person could have died!" I told her I wish a person had died instead of Flanna, eveyone burst into laughter, except her, she stormed off.


Ohh I would have been so upset! When Amadeus died in October I was lucky enough to be told by my bosses (my dad and step-mom) to take the rest of the week off work and run away to the valley to my mommy.  I had to stop in at work on my way out and my co-workers all knew what happened and were hugging me and telling me it would be good for me to get out of town. Part of the reason I wanted to leave was my family down in the valley were having a really hard time with his death as well.


----------



## Alyalanna (May 28, 2011)

Kevin W said:


> Well I don't have a GSD yet, but mentioning it to my mom. Her comment goes something like "he will eat Ellie (my daughter)". Or some negative comment about getting a GSD or any type of dog like "expensive vet bills". Me and my fiance in our heads say "ok good then you don't have to come over".
> 
> She has this attitude about GSD that they are all nasty and aggressive. She has a friend that owned one about 35 years ago and the dog played with bricks and always growled at her.


My mom had about the same reaction when I told her that I wanted one. There was a GSD in a rural subdivision that we used to live in that was very overprotective of its yard and had actually killed other dogs in the area. I explained to my mom that that is what happens when people don't properly socialize their dog. Then I told her that if I have to move to Washington D.C. after I graduate wouldn't she want me to have to have a dog that at least LOOKS like they would protect me. Bru, my lab, is more likely to lick someone to death (which is exactly how I like her).  After talking it over with my dad, she ended up agreeing that I need something that looks fierce! lol 
I didn't really find my mom's comments annoying or unsurprising since she isn't much of a dog person. She LOVES Bru though and even buys her Christmas and birthday presents. Bru also has a homemade stocking that Mom made for her.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

the ultimate worst thing I have had said to me is from my MIL who said in regards to my white shepherd Veda "so have can I take her out back and shoot her in the head yet?"


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

I lost my last GSD in the wreckage of a divorce...
have lived over 4 years without one. My current husband is NOT a dog person. Dogs to him are things on a chain by a doghouse, that don't belong in the house...
He drives a truck, maybe home 2 nights a week. I told him I was going to get a gun, because of the stupid things going on around here....we get in a huge fight about having a gun in the house with kids..." well you won't even let me have a dog, nobody plans a freakin home invasion!" So, he says fine get a dog..yada yada yada. (so I start dog shopping and got my baby Axel after about 6 months of searching for my perfect dog)
about 2 weeks before time to bring him home, one of "our" best friends told him "there's no way I would ever have a German shepherd around a child". (I'm not even supposed to know about that comment). I see her at the park a week or so ago with her Aussie mix and she just fawns over my pup...O isn't he so cute...
WT.....
I'll bite her b4 my pup bites my kid....
BTW, he is really starting to get dog as family member, not lawn ornament...LOL! Axels sweet brown puppy dog eyes r melting that heart fast, and I'm working hard training to make it all good...hubby gets happy when the pup does tricks for him that I trained...I know these doggy ropes :wub:


----------



## Lola10 (May 5, 2010)

I hear about the Halti being a muzzle comments too (Lola's tongue will be hanging out and mouth open). I hate when people tell me she's too skinny (the vet has actually overheard somebody in the waiting room say that while we were weighing her, and seemed to make a point to say a little louder that she was a great weight  I love my vet). The most annoying thing is actually ongoing, my grandma has a small dog who is dog aggressive (has bitten her trying to get to Lola before), now says that they can't be at the same family functions because Lola will kill her dog (and eat him). Luckily most functions are at my parent's house and they say that Lola can come because i'll be there longer. Every time my grandma brings it up, I respond "who's dog bit them trying to get the other dog" and "Lola has no problem with small dogs, she plays with small dogs without any problems." She has actually tried to convince other people that my dog is the problem *sigh*


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Yesterday I was waiting with Niko in the parking lot at Home Depot. It was super hot so I had him on leash outside of the truck. Niko was exhausted after a long day and we had just come from an hour long training session. My husband came back with some lumber and was loading the truck when a man and his wife walked by. They were smiling at Niko and the man said he was a beautiful dog. I said thank you and I was really happy that Niko chose to just stand there (panting, it was hot and he was sooo tired  ). The guy then said "I can't believe he's not trying to rip your arm off!" I guess he thought Niko should have been barking and lunging at him, which ironically is what we had just been to the training session for.

I didn't try to talk to the guy about it, I just said "It's hot and he's tired."


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

Oh I've heard many comments that made my blood boil. Mostly from strangers.
A guy working in a pet shop we dropped into brought out a cookie for Rio from behind the till. I knew straight away Rio wouldn't be interested in it as she's a picky dog for treats but I didn't mention it as I thought it was a nice gesture. Then the guy started telling her to sit over and over, she ignored him and he smirks "Kinda stupid ain't she!" I was about to go off on him but decided just to tell her to sit to show him up and she complied. So then he tries to give her the treat and she turns her head away and he calls her a "stuck up little bitch"  I just dropped what I was about to buy on the floor and left. 
Recently a guy asked us if she was a good fighting dog, due to the scars on her face from being attacked by a loose dog. I told him we would never fight our pets as its cruel and explained what had happened. Then he says "Yeah my dog would murder her, shes a wimp, I bet I could kick her and she'd just piss herself!" So my partner tells him to leave us alone and the guy spits at Rio and runs off! I was sicked


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

catz said:


> So my partner tells him to leave us alone and the guy spits at Rio and runs off! I was sicked



LOL, what?

He SPIT at your dog and took off? Oh man, I would have bust a gut laughing after the initial shock. I mean really....what kind of chromosonally lacking dimwit SPITS and then bolts? A child perhaps, but an adult?


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

I know!! He must have been in his late 20's, not even a child. I was in shock, who spits at anyone let alone an animal. Id say the fact that my OH is 6'4 and built like a brick house caused him to do such a childish act, he wasn't brave enough to stick around.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

That reminds me of when I used to have my foster Chinese Shar-Pei... He was a stray I found near the alley by my house, exhausted, emaciated, with all four paw pads torn open (I couldn't take him for a walk for weeks, he'd re-open them.) The vet said the paw pads were probably from walking a long time on concrete. I never did find out who owned him... He was an "old fashioned" Pei which means he did not have the large nose or massive wrinkles the show type dogs have (photo below). It also means he was mistaken for a "pit bull" a lot, even though he did have wrinkles and the folded ears Peis have. One time I was walking with him through a parking lot near my house, and this teenager comes over and starts talking to me and then asks if I wanted to fight my dog! I was so shocked I just said "no" or something and quickly left. Fight him?!? I had just spent a LONG time bringing this poor dog back to health!


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

I was talking about 'bruiser' being a dickens sometimes, like mouthing when he gets excited and jumping up on me. I just have to tell him 'no bite' and 'down' and he does. Sometimes it takes him a couple times but he's 6 months old...I think he's still learning and happy like a puppy should be. She told me he is real dominate and someday he's going to hurt someone. He's too much dog for you. Okay, we train everyday and he's got most of it down and we also go to obedience classes. I think he's doing fine, some things are taking a bit longer then I would like but he's an excellent dog. She only met him twice and once was 8 weeks and the other time was 4 months for 3-5 minutes. She's just assuming she knows dogs when all she's ever been around is labs. She is totally stereotyping him and me, I also have a lab and though I love her with all my heart...my GSD is twice as smart and learns 50 times more quickly. And for the record my lab is trained off leash and is trained very well. With the 2 dogs together they don't listen and I am currently retraining them together but apart they are fine.


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

My now ex-vet told me and my friend that with all the money I had wasted on my dog, Dexter, who was diagnosed with congestive failure and passed away, I could have bought myself a new one.  I hate that vet. Its horrible that some become so desentisized to our emotions and simply see our pets as cash cows.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LOL, I took Jenna to this total nutjob trainer, at ten weeks old. She was AFRAID of Jenna. I should have just stopped then. It was supposed to be a puppy class and all the other dogs were over a year old, with no training, and hyper idiots. The lab slipped its collar twice and went for Jenna who decided she was safer under the chair. 

The trainer told me Jenna would be a fear-biter 

Jenna is NOT a fear biter, no way, no how. She is a confident, happy, lick my face off girl. She is also willing to protect, or was in her only test of that sort, she did. But she has never been close to being a fear-biter.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

RogueRed26 said:


> My now ex-vet told me and my friend that with all the money I had wasted on my dog, Dexter, who was diagnosed with congestive failure and passed away, I could have bought myself a new one.  I hate that vet./QUOTE]
> Wow I would have been furious... I could have bought probably 5+ purebred puppies for what I spent for my senior Golden's vet care, but I would have spend many times that much if it would have given me more time with her. Heck I would give up ever having another dog if it would mean I could just have her back.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

I took Shane, who was a stunning long haired, to the pet store once and this woman asked me what he was, when I said he was a GSD, she replied with "well, he is obviously a mutt", I said he was a long haired shepherd and she proceeded to berate me for buying a purebred dog and I should be ashamed and not only that, I had obviously been mislead as German Shepherds don't have long hair, etc, ad nauseum. I just turned around and walked away.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Stupidest weirdest thing.God there have been so many.At an outdoor fles market Daisy was 5months old and doing very well ,some idiot came up from behind and grabbed her from behind and screamed and then tried to get her to chase. Daisy looked at me and then ignored.I had a relative stick a rib bone in his mouth and dare daisy to get it. He needed to worry about my reaction.She ignored him after looking at my husband.


----------



## ristakrat (Jun 10, 2010)

My dad tells all my relatives I have a mean dog. I say "Nope. He just doesn't like you." My dad really is an awful human being and all my relatives know it. I think most of them probably think my dog is a great judge of character


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog was off leash heeling. we came close to this
mother and daughter. as we neared the mother asked
"does he bite". before i said anything the daughter said
"yes mom, he's a baby killer" as she jumped behind
her mother and started laughing. the daughter and i 
had a good laugh. the mother said " i guess he wouldn't be
out here off leash if he bites.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I was very lucky when Logan died... I was at work when it happened. I work in barns teaching riding lessons. They dug a hole for me and we buried him there on the property. Everyone was hugging me and asking me if I was ok. The next day I worked, I came in and there was a card for me that everyone had signed.


----------



## The Mystic (Jun 2, 2011)

I had a doberman with EPI, a neighbor that KNEW me, my dog and my situation called Animal Control and told them I was starving my dog. The AC officer told me not to walk him, or put a sweater on him after looking at his 2 inch thick medical paperwork and 7000.00 worth of vet bills. (and my sausage-like Cane Corso that I had at the time)


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

When Tango was 17 months old I was in Kentucky to do some training. After a session the 9 or 10 year old son of a high level competitor told me, "you need to put some weight on that dog. He looks terrible!". He then proceeded to sit down and tell me a couple "diet suggestions" that would do the trick. After the initial shock, it was quite amusing!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I just remembered one. 

When I was looking to move back in October, I met with a family that had a 2 bedroom apartment attached to the house. I would have my own space with kitchenette, but also was free to use the shared areas in the main house. So we were talking and she was meeting the dogs... 

When I got to the door, her terrier mix started lunging and growling. Emma can be a bit insecure, and she hackled and growled back when he lunged at her. I just told her no and gave her something to do to distract her from the little monster... Later on, I had Emma running around the backyard while I talked to them and looked around the house. I sat down to fill out some paperwork, and they let Emma into the house without telling me. They had an adult cat and 2 very young kittens. Emma had NEVER been around cats at that point with me, but had a very strong prey drive for squirrels. When I saw the kittens, I mentally made a note to keep Emma on a leash in the shared areas until I knew she could be trusted. 

So, I was caught completely off guard and Emma suddenly in the house... And then she sees the kitten. And chases it down the hallway, and picks it up in her mouth. I really felt bad, the poor kitten was terrified and stunned for a good 15 minutes after. But I was also furious about them letting my dog inside without warning me. So, I was mostly speechless.

The next day she calls me, and says she'd love to have me live there with Tessa but Emma is just too aggressive. I should get rid of her, and then I can move in. I was like, what?! She proceeds to tell me I should have alpha rolled Emma the second we walked inside the door and as a trainer (I train horses, not dogs outside of my own) she was shocked I didn't immediately dominate her. I was thinking, huh, then why didn't you alpha roll your little beast that was lunging and growling? I politely told her we had a differing opinion on training styles. She continued to speak telling me how she knew dogs and used to work for the humane society and had a lot more experience than me, was nearly old enough to be my mother. Too bad age doesn't always equal wisdom 

She proceeded to tell me I needed to start muzzling Emma. And that I really needed to reconsider keeping her, because she was very aggressive and would only get worse as she got older. Said she would start chasing and biting children. 

Prior to this, Emma had lived with a 2 yr old, a 4 yr old, and a 6 year old. And I currently have 3 foster cats, including a very young kitten. Yes, we are still working on Emma's desire to chase. But she's far from an aggressive dog. The minimal issue she DID have was from insecurity, and I've dealt with this by building her confidence from exposure and training. To muzzle or alpha roll an insecure dog is a recipe to create fear aggression... 

Beware the dangerous cat eating GSD


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Almost all my close friends are dog people. Probably not a coincidence.  So I don't get many weird comments from them. 

However, the thing I hear most often from my in-laws is "...its *just* a dog." My brother & sister-in-law visited last Thanksgiving and told us to be careful because they heard of a situation where a GSD ate their owners face off while they were sleeping.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

CarrieJ said:


> This thread really makes me slightly glad that I really don't have any immediate family.
> 
> Common unknown human comments are just fun to deal with.
> "Do they get along?" re: the Weasel and the GSD.
> ...


ahaha...in your thread - I just asked you if Weasel & the GSD play a lot...


----------



## Carryingon (Aug 28, 2004)

With each of my GSDs - all sable - "what is s/he mixed with? Can't be all shepherd." Some of the suggestions include wolf and coyote.

RE my GSD boy Opa who was 80 lbs and very masculine - "he's not full-grown, is he? My husband/brother/neighbor/dentist has a GSD and he's 130 lbs!" and on and on.

RE my intact GSDs: my mom and other relatives/friends telling me "he's going to mark in the house, try to hump the children, be aggressive like a wild stallion, roam and jump the fence." Opa never did any of those things; he was always a perfect gentleman (time will tell with 5-month old Viko :wild but...my mother's female, spayed cockapoo aggressively chases down and humps the cat and pees on the couch if you make it up for a bed. Go figure


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

> but...my mother's female, spayed ****-a-poo aggressively chases down and humps the cat and pees on the couch if you make it up for a bed. Go figure


For some reason the censors won't permit the abreviated version of Cocker Spaniel/Poodle mix...but they annoy me.

As I heard from a stand up comedian on tv....they are the satanic evilness of a poodle mixed with the stupidity of a cocker spaniel.


Once I heard that their behavior all made sense to me.


----------

